# ACPI issue with Dell Vostro 1310



## dburkland (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me start out by saying I am a rookie when it comes to FreeBSD so I apologize if I forgot some information. Before I list the debug information let me briefly explain my issue. I have installed FreeBSD 7.1 i386 on my Dell Vostro and it seems that the machine will not be properly shutdown when using the command â€œshutdown â€“p nowâ€. According to the output the machine halts but for some reason there is miscommunication between the software and the ACPI on my laptop. Below I have listed the full hardware specs along with the required debug information. Thank you so much for your help! 

Full Hardware Specs
Laptop Model: Dell Vostro 1310 
CPU: Core 2 Duo Merom T7250
DVDRW: Integrated Drive Electronics Teac DVD+/-RW
HDD: 320GB WD-ML160 
WIFI: Broadcom 4312 
NVIDIA: 8400GS 128MB 

Dmesg output after boot â€“v: http://jperzel.net/vostro1310/dmesg1.log

Dmesg output after boot â€“v with ACPI disabled: http://jperzel.net/vostro1310/dmesg2.log

Output from systctl hw.acpi: http://jperzel.net/vostro1310/sysctloutput.log

URL where my ASL can be found: http://jperzel.net/vostro1310/root-DellVostro1310.asl

Thanks again!


----------



## Tarick (Apr 23, 2009)

Try to switch off legacy USB support and/or WLAN Hotkey (or how it is written there) in BIOS. I have Inspiron 1501, which is very similar to Vostro, and it had the same problem.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 23, 2009)

@dburkland

First try install from FreeBSD 7.2 RC* ISO image, then report any bugs/problems, 7.1 does not have recent changes (a lot of them).


----------



## SeanC (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't access any of the links.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 23, 2009)

Same in here .. can't take a look at them


----------



## dburkland (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sorry I had the files hosted at work and the server has since been taken down. You can access all of the files by using the following link:

http://jperzel.net/vostro1310/

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## SeanC (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for uploading the logs _and _thank you for reading the handbook before posting (it shows).

Questions
1) How did you disable ACPI (for dmesg2)
2) What is the output of *vmstat -i* ?

Also, has Dell updated the BIOS for your computer?


----------



## SeanC (Apr 29, 2009)

This line in your systcl hw.acpi output is odd:


```
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 1
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.acline: 1
[color="Red"]hw.acpi.battery.life: -1[/color]
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 7
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```


----------



## SeanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Recompiling your ASL gave 201 errors. 

Short answer: ACPI will not work on your laptop.

I would contact the FreeBSD developers with this.


----------



## dburkland (May 1, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the responses. Should I try and load up -CURRENT on it and then post in the mailing list in regards to ACPI?

Thanks again


----------



## gnemmi (May 11, 2009)

@SeanC, could you please provide some info, a pointer to a how-to, doc or manual on how to recompile my ASL?

I'm having some really weird issues with my Dell 1318 and 7.2-RELEASE (like .. acpiconf -s 3 works ok from the livefs but after installation it suspends fine but hangs upon resume .. bge0 .. then fwohci ... then ad4 do not respond and I have to hard power it off) and would like to investigate as further as possible before popping up on acpi@ or over here.

shutdown -p now, halt -p and pressing the power button (acpiconf -s 5) work fine in here though ... they all power the system down with no apparent problem at all ...

I'd like to find out if my issues are acpi or bge/fwohci related.

I do get a:


```
hw.acpi.battery.life: -1
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
```

in here too, but I thought that was due to the fact that I never have the battery attached to my notebook :s

Thanks.

PS: i _do_ hear an eerry screetch coming from the disk everytime I issue an acpiconf -s 3, -s 4, halt -p and shutdown -p now .. is that ok ..? because it really does sound scary =|

PS2: done .. I found out how to do it, will post all the info in another thread (Dell 1318 ACPI problems)

Thanks


----------

